# Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht



## solifischer (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Anglerboard,


  da ich mir schon ich mir schon länger ein Bivvy-Table zulegen wollte, habe ich im Internet geschaut,doch als ich die Preise sah, dachte ich mir das muss doch auch anders gehen. 
  Kurzerhand beschloss ich mit meinem Dad ein Bivvy-Table zu bauen. 

  Bei Pollin gabs auch schon die richtigen Teile.

  Materialliste:
  4 Gelenke Klick 

  1 Tablett Klick 

  4 große Muttern bzw. Hutmuttern
  4 kleine Muttern
  4 Edelstahlrohre
  4 Gewinde

  1.Schritt:
  -Edelstahlrohre in die richtige Größe zurechtschneiden 
  -Gewinde in die richtige Größe zurechtschneiden





  2.Schritt
  -die vier kleinen Muttern jeweils in den oberen Teil eines Rohres hin schweißen
  -mit einem Bohrer durch die Mutter hindurch bohren




3.Schritt
  -mit einem Gewindeschneider ein Gewinde in das entstandene Loch schneiden







Schritt 2 und 3  ​

4.Schritt
  -in das Kunststoff-Tablett 4 Löcher hinein bohren (am besten in den Ecken)








Tablett mit den 4 Löchern und Muttern zur Befestigung der Gelenke​  [FONT=&quot]

Zuletzt noch den Tisch zusammenbauen und Fischen gehen #6





[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fertiges Table[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]

PS: Sorry für die schlechte Bildqualität (Handykamera)

[/FONT]


----------



## barschkönig (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Schaut ganz schön wackelig aus aber gute Arbeit:m


----------



## Swen72 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

super idee aber bleibt der kaffe in der Tasse


----------



## solifischer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

die Beine kann man ja in den Boden stecken und dann muss ich sagen ist es sehr stabil. stabiler als ich gedacht habe ;D


----------



## Syntac (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Hey, komme auch aus Berg, schöner Carp im Avatar - ausn LDM?


----------



## heinmama (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Finde ich prima das Du das sebstgemacht hast.

Gruß

Heiko#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## solifischer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Servus,
der Karpfen ist aus einem Privatweiher in Oberölsbach


----------



## solifischer (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

@heinmama Danke beim Schweißen und beim kürzen der rohre hab ich schon andere leute gebraucht


----------



## Syntac (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Ah. Beim Helmut


----------



## solifischer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Genau und Ruth


----------



## Luigi 01 (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

*Den Bivvy-Table hast du richtig klasse gebaut#6*


----------



## solifischer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Danke


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Hab mir nun auch eins gebaut weil mir die zu teuer sind zum kaufen.
Als tischplatte kann ich nur nen altes backblech empfehlen. Da ich kein so großen wollte hab ich eines aus meinem miniofen genommen.


----------



## Basti_83 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Und wie war der Endpreis für Dein gebautes Bivvy????
 Geht an Euch beide, die frage...


----------



## Shortay (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bivvy-Table selbst gemacht*

Backblech hatte ich 0€
Schrauben warn au in der werkstatt 0€
Die gewindestangen hat mir freundins daddy ausm geschäft mitgebracht 0€
Also kostenlos und ich hatte was gegen die langeweile.
Aber denk wenn mans kaufen müsste wär man da au ned über 15€ 
Es sei denn teure große backbleche, da hab ich mal gegooglet da kann eins schon 20€ kosten, denk wegen der hitzebeständigkeit das is ja kein normales alu. Aber sowas hat ja eig jeder zuhause rumfahren oder bei mutti oder sonstwo 

gesendet von meinem Sony Xperia Z


----------

